# Overclock Processor on Locked Bios?



## Vendor (Mar 31, 2012)

So, i can call it my bad luck that almost everything i got on my pc was entry.. due to me being not specific about the hardware, my uncle's friend cheated on me and took off about 800$ for this pc, i am sure at first place it was going to be a gaming rig as i this was gonna happen for first time, at first he asked for 500$ money but he said that i5 is much more expensive than the i3 i said him install, graphics card couldn't be more worse... and when i calculate the bill according to official prices of all these products on my pc... in a total they would be Rs 25,000 (500$) but he clearly wanted more cash flow... we didn't pay him more than that till 2 months but after i went for 2 months to my granny's home, he took away 200$ extra that i am never gonna get back.

But atleast, i would like to know can i unlock my bios so that i can overclock my processor?
I can currently only overclock Intel HD Graphics and my other graphics card isn't working anymore, again.

I have DH61WW Desktop Board.


----------



## Iceni (Mar 31, 2012)

For £800 one of two things has happened with your build.

Firstly you had no case, monitor, keyboard, mouse and speakers. All of which add to the overall cost of the rig. Even budget components can add £200-£300. Monitor £120, keys mouse £20, case £50, speakers £30 ect.

Then a legitimate windows copy is £80-£150.

Or you already had these components and he's ripped you off point blank.

I suspect it's the first option.

The i5 2300 is a decent CPU. Your never going to be able to overclock it however. Only the K series are overclocking chips. For games and other stuff the 2300 is very capable.

The motherboard is very bottom of the line. He's gone super cheap here. The motherboard will never allow overclocking, You also only have 2x ram slots and 1 x pcie. This means in the future to upgrade your ram you'll have to buy a new pair of sticks, rather than just adding more. The lack of a second Pcie means you can never use 2 graphics cards. It's not a big loss. But it does detract from the longevity of the rig.

Memory 4GB 1333Mhz. He's read the box here. Most intel rigs run 1600Mhz ram. It's not a great loss.

graphics card 8400gs. Ask to see the box and receipt. This item is suspect. I cannot name any local pc shop selling these over the newer Nvidia/ati cards. It's a 2007 graphics card. If he has got it new then it will have been for under £50. For the same money he could have gotten a Hd6670 or Gt440 both of which are new designs and very much more capable. If he has the receipt ask him if it would be possible to to an exchange with the supplier for one of the models listed above. You might get lucky.

To improve the rig for games all you need is a graphics card. Like i already stated if your budget is tight get one of the super cheaps i listed. If you can gather funds save for a HD6870. Price to performance on those cards is very good atm.

You benchmarked using a pretty poor test. Windows benchmark is frankly useless! It will always use your lowest score (5.9). And not many normal hard drives go over this rating. When you get a working graphics card try 3dmark, or ungine haven.


On a final note you should build your own pc. You'll save money and the only person you can rip off is yourself. There are also so many resources available on doing this and forums like this one that will talk you through the buying and building process. The worst thing that can happen if your careful is you have to take it somewhere to have things tweaked. But even then you probably know someone that can help you in the first place!


----------



## Vendor (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks for constructive reply, mate.
It woulld be very helpful when i build my new rig after 2 years or so. Currently i can only buy a graphics 6870 doesn't really suit my budget i would be happy to go with 6850.


----------



## Vendor (Mar 31, 2012)

i think it is still overclockable, i've seen many buds doing it with rebranded motherboards of Intel such as by Asus, Biostar, MSI, Asrock etc.


----------



## Vendor (Mar 31, 2012)

To Be Exact, it also included a 600 VA Double Battery UPS and Average Looking 'Wooden' Computer Table, two hdmi cables too that costs around 10x2$ here.
To Be Exact He Took 780$, not 800$.
The Guy Doesn't Come Up when i call him, i have tried 20 times in last 3 months... he just says i will doing satisfaction to you, will be coming and changing the card... but he doesn't.

He Recently Also got bleating from my uncle over the phone but still he's yet to come and two days have passed.
I also would check his facebook profile to know his shop, he added me there.
If i can find it, i will surely let him get away easily.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 31, 2012)

Try not to multi post just edit your first post.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 31, 2012)

sucks this happened to you. I can't help you with the unlocking of your bios, I don't think that is possible. But I can assure you a non-K I5 or I7 can be overclocked. You won't get the same results OC'ing a non-K as you would a K model, but by increasing your BCK(base clock) speed, you can get a OC.












Look closely at those two pictures. In the first one, I'm running a base clock of 100mhz with a 40 multi for a 4ghz OC. In the second picture, I increased my BCK speed by 3.5mhz and with the 40 multi, I'm now OC'ed to 4.14 ghz. Granted, it's not a big OC, but you can OC SB processors that are non-K models.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Can actually go +4 on the multiplier if the chip supports Turbo multipliers. ALTHO! The H6x chipsets, you won't be overclocking ANYTHING on them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2012)

The board you have is and intel budget board and does not allow OCing at all. Some higher end H61 boards do have MINIMAL overclocking in the bios but not much. You will need a P67/Z68/Z77 and a K series chip to OC properly


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 31, 2012)

i really dont feel sorry for you. a dude once told me he'd assemble a pc from he. he promised my rs.2K for the rs.40K build. i gave him the configuration and everything, then he went to his uncle, and got half the stuff i said, and other stuff half the performance, and his dad's friend duped him of 7K.

i have no idea why people in India goto those inexperience touts for assembling PCs. They say they'll do it for 500rs. but actually they make tons in commission, and the best place for commission in kolkata is Supreme IT 
and even most of the people even with experience probably dont know what is the difference between cl9 and cl11

/rage

this happened to me twice.


----------



## Vendor (Mar 31, 2012)

i tried a software called "ThrottleStop", they recently released a new version... i can't get my clocks pass turbo and it's not possible to remove the package limit, anyway i can use MSI Control Center for this?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 31, 2012)

If you have a CPU or motherboard that is locked by Intel, there isn't anything that software will be able to do with that.


----------



## Scheich (Mar 31, 2012)

Intel did everything to prevent unauthorised overclocking. Blk overclocking is 1-5% at best and even that fluctuates upto 3%, which might leave you with data corruption and new windows installations. Not worth it, really.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 31, 2012)

dude give up. there is nothing you can do. and even if you could overclock, an i3 is still pretty crappy.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> an i3 is still pretty crappy.



Now wait a second...... 

i3 2xxx chips at stock perform on par to that overclocked Phenom II you are running. Are you saying you're chip runs crappy?>


----------



## Iceni (Mar 31, 2012)

> dude give up. there is nothing you can do. and even if you could overclock, an i3 is still pretty crappy.





> Now wait a second......
> 
> i3 2xxx chips at stock perform on par to that overclocked Phenom II you are running. Are you saying you're chip runs crappy?>




Both of you need to learn to read.

It's an *i5* 2300. 4 cores, 4 threads. The CPU is far from crappy, infact it'll blow the last generation of intels out of the water, Amd are so far behind there not even a valid comparison. The CPU at standard settings is fast enough for any game. The GPU is whats at question in terms of performance. Even a budget GPU is going to be a massive improvement. 


As things stand with the build i have a feeling the guy who made it has cut a few corners based on his real world experience with computers. PC gaming is niche, and unless you read up on hardware, and know the latest numbers it's very easy to get duped into buying something you have no idea about. I have a PC shop that call me up on average once every 6 months just to get GPU information out of me so they know what's good and what is pretty poor/buggy. because they know i will have been trying to keep up to date. Something that is almost impossible if your running a shop as you have a constant cycle of hardware to keep up with. Added into that most people that buy a PC have no idea about running games on them. They have the pc to do work, browse the internet and as a tool. Games are something all together alien in a lot of respects. 

Added into the debacle, PC's have for the past 5 years been fast enough with any configuration to do the basics that most users require them to do. Having a top end cpu is something only an enthusiast demands. Outside of that a semperon would suit most peoples needs.

And to further compound the issue the OP has then posted on an enthusiast forum! Where anything short of top end, overclocked, cooled and tweaked simply isn't fast enough. While the OP has come to the correct place, I don't think he was ready to have to stick up for himself in the way that we are all accustomed to. Since after all most of us hand pick components, debate them, test, compare, and destroy even the slightest defect before we are happy.


I do not believe you were ripped off. I believe you got stung by someone who didn't have the knowledge at hand to build your rig. He's failed at graphics and has not researched how to overclock one of the intel systems. However the core of the PC he has made is fast and will be stable, and with a decent GPU will be a very game worthy machine. Next time you buy just make sure you do your own research 

Overclocking that chip however is more hassle than it's worth. Leave it stock, maybe push the turbo a touch but your never going to get any huge overclock out of the system. Forget about doing that, concentrate on tweaking what is most important at the present time. CPU is not important in this instance.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Iceni said:


> Both of you need to *learn to read.*
> 
> It's an i5 2300



As well as you to, I knew what the OP has and was commenting directly to DDD.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Now wait a second......
> 
> i3 2xxx chips at stock perform on par to that overclocked Phenom II you are running. Are you saying you're chip runs crappy?>



yes.

and mine costs less than an i3.

and typical of an indian amateur builder, the guy gave him a freakin i5 sandy and yet a 8400.
this unbalanced-ness is typical of most system builders in india.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 1, 2012)

So mark it down to a learning experience. Read and learn then build your own. Until then your rig is not bad. Maybe a new GPU then your set for a couple of years. Shit I learned on a 286 and paid $2300 for it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> yes.
> 
> and mine costs less than an i3.



Ok then now compare its multi gpu scaling....


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2012)

>.>


i gives up...


----------



## Frick (Apr 1, 2012)

DDD is an AMD fanboi anyway so don't take him too seriously.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2012)

sad but true. i only appreciate 2500Ks and the above!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> sad but true. i only appreciate 2500Ks and the above!



LOL it is sad that a I3-2100 beats a Phenom II quad  LOL


----------

